
Europe Approves Tough New Data Protection Rules - weej
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/16/technology/eu-data-privacy.html?_r=0
======
jbob2000
How do you enforce these laws, how do they define things like misuse, and what
constitutes 'personal information'?

For the right to be forgotten, how can I know for certain if the data was
removed? Is there a regulatory agency that audits companies?

For the under 16 parental consent, what happens if the child lies about their
age? How can a software company enforce this? How can we hold them responsible
if everyone on their service lies about their age? Even if the child doesn't
lie about their age, how can the software company reliably get consent from
the parents?

It would just be easier to make a law that "no personal information can be
stored on the internet".

------
lostmsu
I'm sad to see how children are being deprived from basic rights to freely
exchange information. It's not the age, that makes you dumb enough to share
something you shouldn't for your own good.

This, and enforcing religion on kids by their parents are two things why we,
the Internet, should start a campaign for children's rights.

